# Early pregnancy and Chlamydia



## julie1987

Im 7 weeks 4 days pregnant and i found out last week i have chlamydia and was treated with one dose of antibiotices( 1 dose of 4) i have now been told i cant get retested for 2 weeks because the anti biotics will still be in my system and may cause false results.

Im very worried about my baby and scared ill lose it.I was wondering if anyone had chlamydia while pg and was all ok.

This is the 1st time ive ever had it and im worried.I expressed my concerns to doc today and said im getting pains (just above groin0 and she said rest...But im so scared :cry:

2 weeks its far too long to wait,i cant enjoy my pregnancy untill im rid of this


----------



## littleblonde

I had it but not when pregnant. You do have to wait 2 weeks. Which i no is rubbish.Has your OH been tested as well. As long as he is treated and you refrain from sex then there is no reason to think that antibiotic wont work. Your pains are probably normal pregnancy pains and i dont think you can lose baby because of it. The only time to worry is at delivery as it can pass to baby but yours well be long gone


----------



## julie1987

My partner is getting tested friday but we not having sex untill both have been confirmed clear..It was weird cos i didnt know i was preg at time i found out.Me and partner were upset we had to put ttc back a couple of month plus my period was 20 days late and beg tests then 2 days after being positive for this i found out i was preg lol...I just cant help but worry.I dont see midwife till 30th march and scan be after that some time,ill be ok when i seen baby is fine :) and i dont have this sti ..but its so far away


----------



## acdmommy

i had it while pregnant with my first and my last, i found it early on my my last baby and took the anti-biotics (so did OH) and everything was fine..... with my first i didnt find out i was PG until i was 6-7 months and found out i had it and took the anti-biotics and everything was still fine, she had no problems what so ever


----------



## sophxx

i know people who have had it while preg! but they had a different course of anitbiotics one you take everyday for two weeks as its less strong! but there babys have been fine! x


----------



## KatiePC

My friend found out when she was 18 weeks gone she had it. It can cause problems to baby at birth from what I understand, and the possibility of fertility problems if not treated.


----------



## Mummy2Asher

i found out i had it when i was about 7 or 8 weeks pregnant with my son, had antibiotics and it cleared and all was fine :) baby is protected in the in the sack and clamidya only causes baby harm during the delivery when the baby is not protected and comes into contact with the virus on his/her way out. dont worry! :) xx


----------



## julie1987

I started getting worried cos heard it can cause misscarrage and ive been getting a few aches and pains and although i know from my last pregnancys its all the stretching,but with having chlamydia i keep worrying ill have a mc :( maybe im worrying over nothing.I cant see my midwife for 1st appointment till march and scan after so il prob worry till then lol


----------



## littleblonde

julie1987 said:


> I started getting worried cos heard it can cause misscarrage and ive been getting a few aches and pains and although i know from my last pregnancys its all the stretching,but with having chlamydia i keep worrying ill have a mc :( maybe im worrying over nothing.I cant see my midwife for 1st appointment till march and scan after so il prob worry till then lol

I have never heard it can cause a loss hun. its only a problem for baby when your baby comes out and even then is treatable. yours will be long gone by then. Can you call your midwife for reassurance. i spoke to mine a few times before i actually saw her


----------



## rachelrhin0

A girl I know on another forum had it and was treated in her 1st trimester. She just delivered a healthy baby girl in Dec.


----------



## julie1987

I think i may try calling midwife tommorrow when she is off holiday,as i dont see her til 30th march..I wil be glad when im retested mid next week and will be much happier when i got all clear.Hubby is being tested friday so hopefully when he is all cleared we can enjoy this time and have no worrys....Thanks everyone its really helped me x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

It can only cause mc if untreated and its been there for a long period of time and has developed into pid. Dont worry hun, i had it at 14weeks... and i were put on two doses of antibiotics for a fortnight and i had to stop the antibiotics into the second week.... I tested 6weeks later and i was negative... I'm now due soon to give birth to a baby girl :) xx dont worry yourself hun xx


----------



## babytots

Hi hun I had it in my first pregnancy and found out at 12 weeks took the antibiotics and shes fine. I wouldn't worry that it will cause m/c sweetie I know it can affect baby if left untreated and you give birth but thats it. x


----------



## Aztec

Im so glad ppl can talk about this stuff. I found out last week that I was pregnant and today I was told that I have Ct and I was soo scared that something terrible would happen to the baby. I went to the hospital because two days after I found out I was pg I started spotting and then two days after that I started having bacc pain. Finally today I got the call and have already taken the antibiotics (two pills one dose) and I was wondering if the ct was making me have a misscariage. But mayb it was just the ct the reason y I was having those symtoms. Im still scared and hope that when I go bacc to da dr Im clear


----------

